# Tumor?



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

My one cichlid yesterday died after having what seemed like cancer. His skin deteriorated and he grew a large tumor on his reproductive organ. He passed away after hours of swimming upside down. I was upset, but knew because of it being cancer, it couldn't spread. Now, after looking at my other cichlid, I have noticed a large white spot on his reproductive organ and worry that it could grow into a tumor. It isn't fish warts. What the heck is affecting my fish. Sorry, my fish were not very camera friendly so I can not snap a photo.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss!!

It can be almost impossible to figure out what is going on without a clear pic though maybe some better descriptions of what you saw would be helpful.

Does it look like a swelling around the fish vent, does it appear on the surface of the body or more internal and protruding out like a bulge?

Any chance it could be water quality related? Do you test and if so, please post the results.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IDK how to treat your fish, but to get you help faster from others, net the fish and put him in an isolation tank. Take a clear pic while he is in the net.


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

I agree. We need a picture to help. When you say reproductive organ, are your sure it was it's reproductive organ or anus?


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

Ok, I still haven't been able to snap a pic because he hides whenever I take out my phone. It was a big lump. There was a white ring and a red circle inside that appeared to be protruding out of the white. The other Cichlid hasn't progressed much though so I am watching him hoping it was an isolated case. For some reason though, all of my fish are heavy breathing right now, so I have been stressing about that more than the tumor. ( I think it is connected to a large drop in ph) Thanks for all of the responses. I apologize again for no photo. I will try to snap another photo tonight.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You need to put him in an isolation tank. While you have him in the net, take a picture.


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

Sorry about the lack of responding lately. Been really busy with work. Here is an image of it. It looks a lot different than the first one. I am curious if it could be a cut.


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

Hey guys, I really need some help here because it has gotten rounder and is swelled up now. Is it a cut or a tumor? And what disease is contagious and causes tumors?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I cannot see it clearly. A cut would go into the flesh and a tumour would stick out. There is no disease that I am aware of that causes tumours.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

First things first, have you checked your water parameters..?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

GuitarShark said:


> Sorry about the lack of responding lately. Been really busy with work. Here is an image of it. It looks a lot different than the first one. I am curious if it could be a cut.


Are you asking about the whitish mark between the body of the fish and the tail?


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

Ok. I got a better photo. My water parameters are all on because of a recent water change. We had a Cichlid die with a tumor like a week ago though. We thought it was cancer, but if two of them can get it, what is it? The red and white thing is it.


----------

